# How long does a co2 paintball tank last



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

1. Hi all, how long can a 20 oz paintball co2 tank last?? Its running at 1 bubble per second for 8 hrs a day.

2. Also, where can i get paintball tank refilled near scarborough??

Thanks,
Muddassar


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I had paintball CO2 on my 46 gallon running on 2/3 bubbles a second. Each tank lasted about 3-4 weeks but I turned it on and off every day. So teh duration of usage was not constant thought almost. I suggest having two and once one runs out you refill it. I am unsure of the Scarborough area so I dont know where to fill it but any paintball shop or paintball rink should be able to fill it up. Its gonna cost you anywhere from 10-20 bucks depending on where you go.


----------



## gtgwin (May 4, 2014)

My 24oz lasted me 6months+ at 1-2 bps.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

theres a few paintball places in scarborough look up defcon, sgt splatters


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks a lot all for your comments.


----------

